# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية-2 الاثنين 15/3/2010

## Ehab M. Ali

** ونواصل في ملف قضية المطربة فهيمة عبدالله الفائزة بكأس برنامج نجوم الغد في نسخته الاخيرة وقناة النيل الازرق حيث تسارعت الاحداث بشكل ملفت وأولها اعلان المطربة فهيمة انها سوف تشرع في في ايقاف كل أعمالها بطرف قناة النيل الازرق وهددت بمقاضاة القناة في حال بث أي عمل من أعمالها. ومن جهة أخري دخل الفنان الكبير كمال ترباس علي خط المواجهة وقوفا" في صف المطربة فهيمة عبدالله مؤكدا" علي قيمة فهيمة الفنية وقال بانها خط أحمر لا يمكن تجاوزه وخاطب ترباس الاستاذ حسن فضل المولي مدير القناة بقوله (يا حسن الكلام القلته عن فهيمة ما بشبهك وانت راجل (جنرال)-انت يا حسن ما كنت كده الحصل ليك شنو؟؟) وأضاف ترباس بأن فهيمة موهوبة غصبا" عن الجميع ولو البرنامج قدم ليها هي كمان قدمت ليه وأكد وقوفه ضد أي انسان مهما كان لو حاول الوقوف ضد فهيمة وأضاف بان فهيمة اصبحت فنانة شباك لا (فهيمة غد).. وبخصوص سحب أعمال د. عبدالماجد خليفة منها هاجم ترباس الرجل بضراوة بقوله: من انت يا عبدالماجد؟؟ وكلامك القلته عن فهيمة ده قلته عشان ناس النيل الازرق يجيبوك لانو ليك مية سنة ما وصلت وداير توصل بفهيمة.. ودكتوراة شنو البتتكلم عنها دي ما البلد فيها (مليون دكتور بدون حقنة).. وسحبك لاعمالك من مصلحة البت لانو الحانك عاملة زي (السليقة الباردة ) وحتنهي البت, وانت منو في الساحة ودورك شنو.. انا سيد الساحة واتكلم عن فهيمة.
وفي ذات السياق أعلن ترباس بتكفله مع رجل الاعمال أشرف الكاردينال والفنانة حنان بلوبلو بنفقات علاج فهيمة من السكري بالقاهرة.

** أقامت مجموعة (حنغني ليكم) يوم السبت الماضي حفلا" كبيرا" بصالة الخليل بامدرمان للمسنات بمناسبة عيد الام والذي يوافق يوم 21 مارس بمشاركة الاعلامية عفاف حسن أمين والمذيع عبدالله محمد الحسن واالفنانين القلع عبد الحفيظ وزيدان ابراهيم وسمية حسن واحمدالصادق وحمدالبابلي والشاعر عبدالقادر ابوشورة والتيجاني حاج موسي وبابا فزاري وآخرين.. الجدير بالذكر ان قناة النيل الازرق قد سجلت الحفل وستبثه امسية 21/3 الموافق لاحتفالات عيد الام.. ويذكر أن الفنانة حنان بلوبلو قد ساهمت بمبلغ مالي كبير لصالح نزيلات دور المسنات.. وكل سنة وكل الامهات بخير والرحمة والمغفرة لمن رحلن عنا.

*** بثت قناة mbc السبت الماضي في برنامجها ( mbc في اسبوع) بثت فقرة من منزل الطفل أحمد آدم والذي شنق نفسه حزنا" علي لاعب المريخ الراحل اندراوس ايداهور.. وكانت فقرة مؤثرة جدا" استضافت فيها المذيعة تسابيح مبارك خاطر مراسلة القناة في السودان والدي الفتي الراحل.

**** تقدم الاذاعة السودانية اليوم الاثنين سهرة رياض البوادي والتي سجلت من منطقة كبوشية بتراثها ونشاطها وأغانيها.

***** الدكتور عماد الفضل شاعر أغنية (ما بسألك) باشر أجراءات قانونية ضد الفنان شكر الله والفنانة حرم النور والشاعر الشاب عماد الدين الطيب متهما" اياهم بالاعتداء علي الاغنية المذكورة.

وختاما" نتقدم بالتهنئة للفنانة الشابة حرم النور وزوجها العازف لؤي جميل وهما يستقبلان مولودتهما الاولي (لدن). 

*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*مشكووور ياهوبا لكن فهيمة دي قصتا شنو والله أنا البت دي مابرضى فيها .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووور
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*لك التحيه اخي ايهاب علي هذا المجهود.....
ولدينا طلب نرجو من شخصكم الكريم تلبيته لنا  ...هناك كتاب يسمي بنات الخرطوم اصدرته كاتبه تسمي ساره المنصوري تقيم بامريكا يقال ان هذا الكتاب سبب جلبه كبيرة وسط كل الذين اطلعوا علي محتوياته...
فنرجو منك اخي الكريم نشر هذا الكتاب في المنتدي حتي نعرف سبب هذه الجلبه......
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

لك التحيه اخي ايهاب علي هذا المجهود.....
ولدينا طلب نرجو من شخصكم الكريم تلبيته لنا ...هناك كتاب يسمي بنات الخرطوم اصدرته كاتبه تسمي ساره المنصوري تقيم بامريكا يقال ان هذا الكتاب سبب جلبه كبيرة وسط كل الذين اطلعوا علي محتوياته...
فنرجو منك اخي الكريم نشر هذا الكتاب في المنتدي حتي نعرف سبب هذه الجلبه......



الحبيب صخر المعتوهه المدعوه ساره المنصورى 
هى حبشيه كانت متزوجه من سودانى وتحاول ان تنتقم
من كل السودانيين ومن ضحاياها حدث ولا حرج ابحث فى سودانيز اون لاين عن ساره المنصورى وستعرف العجب العجاب ... لاتشغل بالك اخى صخر
:a029:
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور يا ايهاب ياهندسه
وعافى منك والله ياترباس عفويا يدخلك الجنه
دايرين يحقروا البت يلحقوها عافيه حسن الخلت ليهم الغنا
مره واحده 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

مشكووور ياهوبا لكن فهيمة دي قصتا شنو والله أنا البت دي مابرضى فيها .




أهه حتي دي كمان داير تلحقها.. أحمد الله اني ما كلمت ليك مناع لحدي هسي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور وعلي التعليقات.. وصراحة ارائكم وتعليقاتكم تهمنا جدا" حتي نطور شكل الصفحة وانشالله في المرات القادمة سنصطحب كل النواحي الثقافية وذات الصلة واقتراحك جميل يا صخر وسنعمل علي توفير طلبك انشالله وذلك بمساعدة أخونا كشة الدولي

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحبيب ماكان عندى مقترح هنا ................................ ما وريتنى رأيك فيهو شنو؟؟؟؟ http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...43&postcount=8
*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*مشكوووووووووور
                        	*

----------

